# Good places to shoot in southern NH



## timfrommass (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey, anyone from MA/NH here? Can you recommend a good place to shoot some nature scenes this time of year in southern NH?  A friend of mine and I want to go out this week, but he has a short window so we don't want to travel too far from the Windham area... Thanks!

-tim


----------



## flyingember (Dec 2, 2010)

nature scenes?

on google maps I see multiple places ending with forest, nature area, park or conservation area within mere miles from that town

I'm sure any of them will suffice

really, pull up a map and start looking and stick the places into a browser for more info.  it's all I do


----------



## 8ball (Dec 2, 2010)

How about the haystack observatory thats close to you I think?


----------



## flyingember (Dec 2, 2010)

8ball said:


> How about the haystack observatory thats close to you I think?



an observatory for nature shots?


----------



## timfrommass (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah I know I can google places, but I was just looking to see if anyone has first hand experience anywhere...


----------



## dsp921 (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe try around the country club in Windham, Cobbett's Pond, or Foster's Pond. I used to ride dirt bikes out of Windham Depot on the rail trail, you could probably start near the country store near there and head east toward the pond. Not sure what you see this time of year (everything is brown and dead), but it's close.


----------



## Seekwence (Dec 3, 2010)

I personally love wandering around the Fells (~exit 35 on I-93 in MA). It's much closer to Boston, but is so great for just hiking around and getting some nice shots.


----------

